# My Goal This Year....I Hope.



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Some may think this is crazy, but my plan this year to to try and aquire 1 of each of the regional releases this year to age until my retirement. I may also grab some from 2006, the year I joined CS and started smoking cigars. Wish me luck in my endeaver.:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I wish you all the luck in the world, Dave...although I think you will need more "Master Card" than luck.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And visa....amex.....win the lottery:hnThanks Tom....it's probably a wild goal, but we'll see.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> And visa....amex.....win the lottery:hnThanks Tom....it's probably a wild goal, but we'll see.


Wild but noble...I probably got a 5'er of about a third of the ELs and REs last year...and that was expensive.

If you win the lotto...can I join your Navy?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Good luck.... Keep us updated please.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its expensive and can be done.

Just think of the end result. It will be tough and expensive but the end result wil be....:tu:dr:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I wish you the best in all your endeavors Dave...


MMM RA's and Retirement...:dr


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Good luck....how long till retirement?

I've been looking for some of the Maestros myself.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I could go in 3 yrs, but the boss says not till the house is paid for:r


Maybe I should start off with the Canadian Releases first....might be a better start, and a more practical goal.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> I could go in 3 yrs, but the boss says not till the house is paid for:r
> 
> Maybe I should start off with the Canadian Releases first....might be a better start, and a more practical goal.


If you need someone to take a 5'er or 10'er of the Simones, let me know.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If you need someone to take a 5'er or 10'er of the Simones, let me know.


:tpd: It's the least we could do to help you! :r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

good luck! that would be an AMAZING retirement present to yourself! let the anticipation grow!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Some may think this is crazy, but my plan this year to to try and aquire 1 of each of the regional releases this year to age until my retirement. I may also grab some from 2006, the year I joined CS and started smoking cigars. Wish me luck in my endeaver.:ss


So what do you currently have or what are you missing?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My meager humi only has some RASS, Boli's, and 5 SigII among some various singles....so I will be starting out new so to speak. Yup. the Canadian releases first...:tuthat way the boss won't :sl too hard.


I'll keep ya in mind there Admiral :ss:ss


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Monte 2006 LE Robusto Maduro.

Its the stuff legends are made of. Awesome.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

will you adopt me? Im good with cars, and handy around the house....

Please?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> will you adopt me? Im good with cars, and handy around the house....
> 
> Please?


:rGood with cars, you can be the Chief Engineer, but Tom's the Admiral.....and me ...I'm just the Bosun:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> :rGood with cars, you can be the Chief Engineer, but Tom's the Admiral.....and me ...I'm just the Bosun:r


Maybe we can make him swab the deck!  :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang...I hope ya meant him, not me.....this cat don't swab no decks anymore:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Dang...I hope ya meant him, not me.....this cat don't swab no decks anymore:chk


Of course I didn't mean you Dave....you're my right hand man! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's why you da Admiral


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

LMAO....

Seriously, No luck or relative skill needed.......open up your wallet and let her rip bro. I'm VERY interested in the German Bolivar release/s. If/when I finally get around to it the price will probably have me saying No Thanks:hn


Have fun with the venture, it's a very resonable goal. It's not like your looking for one box each of sealed 1975 MonteCristos..hehe.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Some may think this is crazy, but my plan this year to to try and aquire 1 of each of the regional releases this year to age until my retirement. I may also grab some from 2006, the year I joined CS and started smoking cigars. Wish me luck in my endeaver.:ss


By "1" I hope you mean "1 box".


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe we can make him swab the deck!  :r


Hey Let's keep this sophisticated! Oh it says " deck". Nevermind :r


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

hell ill swab the deck. I just need a room and some projects and im good. 

Oh yeah, and unhampered access to the humi or humis....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave good luck in your Quest, 
With the Admiral calling the shots at sea and Booker having the land side protection covered,Darb 85 covering mechanical ,Hell I cover the House repair parts supplier, you can't but not succeed ,


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Can you post a list of these cigars, kind of a check list for yourself and something for me to read... I would like to know what they are myself.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Cross off the 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza from your list. One will be on its way too you very shortly!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Cross off the 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza from your list. One will be on its way too you very shortly!!


That's very kind of ya Patrick, I wasn't expecting anyone to send me anything as this was posted as my little project to see if I could do it. The way of the jungle, I know....it will not be forgotten.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Can you post a list of these cigars, kind of a check list for yourself and something for me to read... I would like to know what they are myself.


:tpd:


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118650

Hope this is the list your looking for.

Your going to have to keep us posted
on your progress. Good Luck


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Hank, that's a good list.:tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm save them for 3 whole years? :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Hmmm save them for 3 whole years? :chk


Longer really, house to payoff first:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Harpo said:


> By "1" I hope you mean "1 box".


:r:r Don't I wish


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Today I got Patrick's pkg, 2007 Punch Suiza, should have known there would be body guards with it. Many thanks Patrick, I will not forget this.:tu??? what is the other punch?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck to you Dave!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Today I got Patrick's pkg, 2007 Punch Suiza, should have known there would be body guards with it. Many thanks Patrick, I will not forget this.:tu??? what is the other punch?


That Suiza looks....well, no words to describe it..YUM!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Can you post a list of these cigars, kind of a check list for yourself and something for me to read... I would like to know what they are myself.


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's what I have so far
2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
2006 Punch Superfino re Italian
2007? Boli Gold
2007? Boli Simion - re Canada


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Go for it my friend!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

How about an update there Dave??


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

A great and fun goal.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's what I have so far
2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
2006 Punch Superfino re Italian
2007 Boli Gold
2007 Boli Simion - re Canada
2007 Cohiba Piramide LE
2007 Hoyo Regalos LE
2007 Romeo Escudos LE
2007 Ramone Allones RE Switzerland
2007 Trini Ingenios LE
on the way
2006 Partagas Series D#3 LE

Lookin
2004 Cohiba Sublime LE
2006 Monti Robusto LE
200? Cohiba Behike
?????????????????????


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't see any Siglo's on that list??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> I don't see any Siglo's on that list??


Haven't seen any RE's for sigs.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Here's what I have so far
> 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
> 2006 Punch Superfino re Italian
> 2007 Boli Gold
> ...


Glad I asked!!!

back to the drawing board :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just an update so far!

_Here's what I have so far
2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
2006 Punch Superfino re Italian
2007 Boli Gold
2007 Boli Simion - re Canada
2007 Cohiba Piramide LE
2007 Hoyo Regalos LE
2007 Romeo Escudos LE
2007 Ramone Allones RE Switzerland
2007 Trini Ingenios LE
2006 Partagas Series D#3 LE
2007 Punch Punch

Lookin
2004 Cohiba Sublime LE
2006 Monti Robusto LE
200? Cohiba Behike_
_2008 Boli Harmony RE Chinese_
_2008 Boli Libertadores RE France_
_2008 Boli DC RE Middle East_
_2008 Ramon Allones Gran Robusto- Benelux_
_2006 PL Lonsdale RE Germany_
_2008 ERDM Vikingos RE Baltics_
_2008 Edmundo Dantes RE Mexico_


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Today I got Patrick's pkg, 2007 Punch Suiza, should have known there would be body guards with it. Many thanks Patrick, I will not forget this.:tu??? what is the other punch?


Just seen this now..... 2007 Punch Punch!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

How could I forget that......Thanks Patrick for keeping me honest:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave, all the trash talk aside, I wish i could help you with this. It's just so out of my league right now.
Good luck with the quest.

Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I know what ya mean Al, I have a feeling that the want list will stay a want list. I have seen them out there but this group will probably be outta my league, but I'm happy with what I have so far.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Just an update so far!
> 
> _Here's what I have so far_
> _2007 Punch Robusto Suiza_
> ...


Thank you the update sir


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i still have 25+ years till my retirement and i have already started on this journey!:tu

good luck and happy retirement!
:ss


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Just an update so far!
> 
> _Here's what I have so far
> 2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
> ...


Qucik question the 2007 Cohiba Piramide LE isnt it a 2006 LE??


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I notice you don't have the PL Robusto on there. They're not ridiculously expensive and not hard to find?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

_Just an update so far!

Here's what I have so far
2007 Punch Robusto Suiza
2006 Punch Superfino re Italian
2007 Boli Gold
2007 Boli Simion - re Canada
2006 Cohiba Piramide LE
2007 Hoyo Regalos LE
2007 Romeo Escudos LE
2007 Ramone Allones RE Switzerland
2007 Trini Ingenios LE
2006 Partagas Series D#3 LE
2007 Punch Punch

Lookin
2004 Cohiba Sublime LE
2006 Monti Robusto LE
200? Cohiba Behike
2008 Boli Harmony RE Chinese
2008 Boli Libertadores RE France
2008 Boli DC RE Middle East
2008 Ramon Allones Gran Robusto- Benelux
2006 PL Lonsdale RE Germany
2008 ERDM Vikingos RE Baltics
2008 Edmundo Dantes RE Mexico_


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

You can do it man!


----------

